# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Problem Solving

## Zanë Kosove

"Making up your mind is the hard part - the rest is just pure work." 

"I have never seen a bad television program, because I refuse to. God gave me a mind, and a wrist that turn things off." 

jack parr 

"When nobody around you seems to measure up, it's time to check your yardstick." 

bill lemley 

"Whenever I think, I make a mistake." 

roger stevens 

"All the good ideas I ever had came to me while I was milking a cow." 

grant wood 

"The time to repair the roof is when the sun is shining." 

john f. kennedy 

"The best time for planning a book is while you're doing the dishes." 

agatha christie 

"Nothing is particularly hard if you divide it into small jobs." 

henry ford 

"If you have a new idea to explore, give it to the laziest man around. He will find the easiest way to do it." 

"Thinking well is wise; planning well, wiser; doing well, wisest and best of all." 

persian proverb 

"Few men during their lifetime come anywhere near exhausting the resources dwelling within them. There are deep wells of strength that are never used." 

admiral richard byrd 

"The only reason some people get lost in thought is because it's unfamiliar territory." 

paul fix 

"We ought to spend more time "wondering" than "doubting whether". Wondering is the key to progress." 

gerald horton bath 

"When written in Chinese, the word 'crisis' is composed of two characters. One represents danger, and the other represents opportunity." 

"The greatest discovery of my generation is that a human being can alter his life by altering his attitude." 

william james 

"When I examine myself and my methods of thought, I come to the conclusion that the gift of fantasy has meant more to me than my talent for absorbing positive knowledge." 

albert einstein 

"An idea is not worth much until a man is found who has the energy and the ability to make it work." 

"Every act of creation is first an act of destruction." 

pablo picasso 

"Creative thinking may simply mean the realization that there is no particular virtue in doing things the way they have always been done." 

rudolph flesch 

"Honest differences are often a healthy sign of progress." 

mahatma gandhi 

"Before everything else, getting ready is the secret of success." 

henry ford 

"Why worry? 40% of my worries will never happen, for anxiety is the result of a tired mind. 30% concern old decisions which cannot be altered. 12% center in criticisms, mostly untrue, made by people who feel inferior; 10% are related to my health, which worsens while I worry; and only 8% are legitimate, showing that life does have real problems which may be met head-on when I have eliminated senseless worries." 

"Those who dare do; those who dare not, do not." 

"Believe you are defeated, believe it long enough, and it is likely to become a fact." 

norman vincent peale 

"It is not easy taking my problems one at a time when they refuse to get in line." 

ashleigh brilliant 

"Common sense is not so common." 

voltaire 

"The good ideas are all hammered out in agony by individuals, not spewed out by groups." 

charles brower 

"Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason why so few engage in it." 

henry ford 

"Intuition - the supra-logic that cuts out all routine processes of thought and leaps straight from problem to answer." 

robert graves 

"In the power and splendor of the universe, inspiration waits for the millions to come. Man has only to strive for it." 

john masefield 

"We shall succeed only so far as we continue that most distasteful of all activity, the intolerable labor of thought." 

judge learned hand 

"If you keep on saying things are going to be bad, you have a good chance of being a prophet." 

isacc bashevis singer 

"You can think about your problems or you can worry about them, and there is a vast difference between the two. Worry is thinking that has turned toxic. Thinking works its way through problems to conclusions and decisions; worry leaves you in a state of tensely suspended animation. When you worry, you go over the same ground endlessly and come out the same place you started. Thinking makes progress from one place to another/ worry remains static. The problem of life is to change worry into thinking and anxiety into creative action." 

harld b. walker 

"Worry is a thin stream of fear trickling through the mind. If encouraged, it cuts a channel into which all other thoughts are drained." 

arthur somers roche 

"First ask yourself: What is the worst that can happen: Then prepare to accept it. Then proceed to improve on the worst." 

dale carnegie 

"I had a monumental idea this morning, but I didn't like it." 

samuel goldwyn 

"Youth is the time for adventures of the body, but age for the triumphs of the mind." 

logan pearsall smith 

"All good things which exist are the fruits of originality." 

john stuart mill 

"No man can think clearly when his fists or his mind is clinched." 

george jean nathan 

"I have often thought morality may perhaps consist solely in the courage of making a choice." 

leon blum 

"The most beautiful thing we can experience is the mysterious. It is the source of all true art and science. He to whom this emotion is a stranger, who can no longer pause to wonder and stand rapt in awe, is as good as dead: his eyes are closed." 

albert einstein 

"Any new formula which suddenly emerges in our consciousness has its roots in long trains of thought." 

oliver wendell holmes 

"Every problem has in it the seeds of its own solution. If you don't have any problems, you don't get any seeds." 

norman vincent peale 

"The successful man will profit from his mistakes and try again in a different way." 

dale carnegie 

"Get a good idea and stay with it. Dog it, and work at it until it's done, and done right." 

walt disney 

"The function of genius is not to give new answers, but to pose new questions which time and mediocrity can resolve." 

h.r. trevor-roper

----------


## Zanë Kosove

*HUMAN NATURE*


"Wisdom is the reward you get for a lifetime of listening when you would have preferred to talk" 

doug larson 

"Tell a man there are 300 billions stars in the universe and he will believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he will have to touch it to be sure" 

jaeger 

"He has the right to criticize who has the heart to help." 

abraham lincoln 

"What the public thinks depends on what the public hears." 

mark twain 

"No matter how big a nation is, it is no stronger than its weakest people........" 

marian anderson 

"the average person thinks he isn't" 

father larry lorenzoni 

"like all self-made men he worships his creator." 

john greenleaf whittier 

"most of the trouble in the world is caused by people wanting to be important" 

t.s.eliot 

"as a rule, men worry about what they can't see than about what they can" 

julius caesar 

"what luck for rulers that men do not think." 

adolf hitler 

"it is better to light a candle than curse the darkness" 

"the years teach what the days never know" 

ralph waldo emerson 

"I am not young enough to know everything." 

j.m.barrie 

"some of us are becoming the men we wanted to marry" 

gloria steinem 

"illegal aliens have always been a problem in the united states. ask any indian." 

robert orben 

"everyone is a prisoner of his own experiences. No one can eliminate prejudice.......... just recognize it." 

edward r. murrow 

"the difference of race is one of the reasons whi I fear war may alwlays exist; because race implies difference, differene implies superiority, and superiority leads to predominance.: 

benjamin disraeli 

"don't go around saying the world owes you a living. the world owes you nothing. it was here first." 

mark twain 

"the best way to keep one's word is not to give it." 

napoleon 

"in time, we hate that which we often fear." 

william shakespeare 

"the young man who has not wept is a savage, and the old man who will not laugh is a fool." 

george santayana 

"when asked what he thought of western civilization, Mahatma Gandhi replied, 'I think it would be a good idea."

----------


## Zanë Kosove

* Happiness*


"Happiness is essentially a state of going somewhere, wholeheartedly, one-directionally, without regret or reservation." 
william h. sheldon 

"Wear a smile and have friends: wear a scowl and have wrinkles." 

george eliot. 

"Happiness comes of the capacity to feel deeply, to enjoy simply, to think freely to risk life, to be needed." 

storm jameson 

"Laugh at yourself first, before anyone else can." 

elsa maxwell 

"To be without some of the things you want is an indispensable part of happiness." 

bertrand russell 

"No one could be more happy than a man who has never known affliction." 

demetrius phalerens, c. 300 b. c. 

"It is kind of happiness to know to what extent we may be unhappy." 

"When ambition ends, happiness begins." 

hungarian proverb 

"There is no duty we so much underrate, as the duty of being happy." 

robert louis stevenson 

"The secret of happiness is this: let your interests be as wide as possible, and let your reactions to the things and persons that interest you be as far as possible friendly rather than hostile." 

bertrand russell 

"Success is getting what you want; happiness is wanting what you get." 

dale carnegie 

"What life means to us is determined, not so much by what life brings to us as by the attitude we bring to life; not so much by what happens to us as by our reaction to what happens." 

lewis l. dunnington 

"People are constantly clamoring for the joy of life. As for me, I find the joy of life in the hard and cruel battle of life - to learn something is a joy to me." 

august strindberg 

"It is not easy to find happiness in ourselves and it is not possible to find it elsewhere." 

agnes repplier 

"If something is wrong, fix it if you can. But train yourself not to worry. Worry never fixes anything." 

mrs. ernest hemingway 

"Happiness is good health and a bad memory." 

ingrid bergman 

"Happiness consists in activity - it is a running stream, not a stagnant pool." 

john mason good 

"There are many nights as days, and the one is just as long as the other in the year's course. Even a happy life cannot be without a measure of darkness, and the word "happy" would lose its meaning if it were not balanced by sadness." 

dr. carl jung 

"Labor, if it were not necessary for existence, would be indispensable for the happiness of man." 

samuel johnson, c. 1770 

"Man is the artificer of his own happiness." 

henry david thoreau 

"One of the sanest, surest, and most generous joys of life comes from being happy over the good fortune of others." 

archibald rutledge 

"Happiness is the only good. The time to be happy is now. The place to be happy is here. The way to be happy is to make others so." 

robert g. ingersoll 

"Happiness, or misery, is in the mind. It is the mind that lives." 

william cobbett, 1819 

". . . there is only one way to achieve happiness on this terrestrial ball, and that is to have either a clear conscience or none at all." 

ogden nash 

"True happiness arises, in the first place, from the enjoyment of one's self, and in the next, from the friendship and conversation of a few select companions." 

joseph addison, 1711 

"Life's greatest happiness is to be convinced we are loved." 

victor hugo 

"Be unselfish. That is the first and final commandment for those who would be useful and happy in their usefulness. If you think of yourself only, you cannot develop because you are choking the source of development, which is spiritual expansion through thought for others." 

charles w. eliot 

"One of the most tragic things I know about human nature is that all of us tend to put off living. We are all dreaming of some magical rose garden over the horizon instead of enjoying the roses that are blooming outside our windows today." 

dale carnegie 

"Happiness doesn't come from doing what we like to do but from liking what we have to do." 

wilfred peterson 

"If one only wished to be happy, this could be easier accomplished; but we wish to be happier than other people, and this is always difficult, for we believe others to be happier than they are." 

montesquieu 

"Real joy comes not from ease or riches or from the praise of men, but from doing something worthwhile." 

wilfred t. grenfell 

"Oh, how bitter it is to look into happiness through another man's eyes." 

william shakespeare 

"The voluntary path to cheerfulness, if our spontaneous be lost, is to sit up cheerfully, and act and speak as if cheerfulness were already there. To feel brave, act as if we were brave, use all our will to that end, and courage will very likely replace fear. If we act as if from some better feeling, the bad feeling soon folds its tent like an Arab and silently steals away." 

william james 

"Happiness comes of the capacity to feel deeply, to enjoy simply, to think freely, to risk life, to be needed." 

storm jameson 

"The most certain sign of wisdom is a continual cheerfulness; her state is like that of things in the regions above the moon, always clear and serene." 

michel de montaigne, 1580 

"It is neither wealth nor splendor, but tranquillity and occupation, which give happiness." 

thomas jefferson 

"We never enjoy perfect happiness; our most fortunate successes are mingled with sadness; some anxieties always perplex the reality of our satisfaction." 

pierre coneille, el cid, 1636 

"Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, and the man that getteth understanding." 

the bible, proverbs 3:13 

"Happiness in this world, when it comes, comes incidentally. Make it the object of pursuit, and it leads us on a wild-goose chase, and is never attained. Follow some other object, and very possibly we may find that we have caught happiness without dreaming of it." 

nathaniel hawthorne 

"We are more interested in making others believe we are happy than in trying to be happy ourselves." 

la rochefoucauld, 1665

----------


## Zanë Kosove

* Cmmunications*


"Use soft words in hard arguments." 

h. g. bohn, 1855 

". . . it is always well to accept your own shortcomings with candor but to regard those of your friends with polite incredulity." 

russell lynes 

"Only if we can restrain ourselves is conversation possible. Good talk rises upon much self-discipline." 

john erskine 

"It is only the intellectually lost who never argue." 

oscar wilde 

"We cannot learn from one another until we stop shouting at one another - until we speak quietly enough so that our words can be heard as well as our voices." 

richard m. nixon 

"A diplomat is a person who can tell you to go to hell in such a way that you actually look forward to the trip." 

caskie stinnett 

"A gossip is one who talks to you about others; a bore is one who talks to you about himself; and a brilliant conversationalist is one who talks to you about yourself." 

lisa kirk 

"Speak when you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret." 

ambrose bierce 

"All the great speakers were bad speakers at first." 

ralph waldo emerson 

"One of the best ways to persuade others is with your ears." 

dean rusk 

Great public speakers listen to the audience with their eyes. 

Exhaust neither the topic nor the audience. 

O Lord, please fill my mouth with worthwhile stuff, and nudge me when I've said enough. 

"A wise man will not communicate his differing thoughts to unprepared minds, or in a disorderly manner." 

benjamin whichcote, 1753 

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." 

abraham lincoln 

"A 'no' uttered from the deepest conviction is better and greater than a 'yes' merely uttered to please, or what is worse, to avoid trouble." 

mahatma gandhi 

"Tact is an active quality that is not exercised by merely making a dash for cover. Be sure, when you think you are being extremely tactful, that you are not in reality running away from something you ought to face." 

sir frank medlicott 

"Tact is the knack of making a point without making an enemy." 

howard w. newton 

"That which we are capable of feeling, we are capable of saying." 

cervantes, 1613 

"The friend who can be silent with us in a moment of despair or confusion, who can stay with us in an hour of grief and bereavement, who can tolerate not knowing, not curing, not healing, and face us with the reality of our powerlessness, that is the friend who cares." 

henri nouwen 

"Wit is a treacherous dart. It is perhaps the only weapon with which it is possible to stab oneself in one's own back." 

geoffrey bocca 

"A fool uttereth all his mind." the bible, proverbs 29:11 

"One doesn't speak unless he is sure he can improve on the silence." 

"Let thy speech be better than silence, or be silent." 

dionysius the elder 

"First learn the meaning of what you say, and then speak." 

epictetus 

"The opposite of talking isn't listening. The opposite of talking is waiting." 

fran levowitz 

" . . . I have made this letter longer because I lack the skill to make it shorter." 

"The right of every person 'to be let alone' must be placed in the scales with the right of others to communicate." 

chief justice warren e. burger 

"Never answer a letter while you are angry." 

aristotle, c. 340 b. c. 

"The wise man, even when he holds his tongue, says more than the fool when he speaks." 

thomas fuller, 1642 

"Nothing is often a good thing to say, and always a clever thing to say." 

will durant 

"The less you talk, the more you are listened to." 

abigail van buren 

"I'm going to speak my mind because I have nothing to lose." 

S. I. Hayakawa 

"Cynicism is the intellectual cripple's substitute for intelligence. It is the dishonest businessman's substitute for conscience. It is the communicator's substitute for self-respect." 

russel lynes 

"Advice is less necessary to the wise than to fools, but the wise derive most advantage from it." 

francesco guicciardini, 1564 

"Be wiser than other people if you can, but do not tell them so." 

lord chesterfield 

"The heart of a fool is in his mouth, but the mouth of a wise man is in his heart." 

benjamin franklin 

"A fanatic is one who won't change his mind and won't change the subject." 

winston churchill 

"When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but with creatures of emotion." 

dale carnegie 

"The trouble with most of us is that we would rather be ruined by praise than saved by criticism."

----------


## Zanë Kosove

* BUSSINES*


To business that we love we rise betime, And go to't with delight." 

william shakespeare 

"Businesses are successful because someone makes the sacrifices others are unwilling to." 

ki-jung kim 

"Never say no when a client asks for something - even if it is the moon. You can always try, and anynow there is plenty of time afterward to explain that it was not possible." 

caesar ritz 

"Drive thy business, let it not drive thee." 

benjamin franklin 

"Entrepreneurs are simply those who understand that there is little difference between obstacle and opportunity and are able to turn both to their advantage." 

victor kiam 

"The business executive is by profession a decision maker. Uncertainty is his opponent. Overcoming it is his mission. Whether the outcome is a consequence of luck or of wisdom,the moment of decision is without a doubt the most creative and critical event in the life of the executive." 

john mcdonald 

"Working people have a greatness. Given reasonable leadership they are all too willing to follow, do what is asked of them and five their best to their employers. They are people They are complex. They are not willing to be treated like indentured servants. Good business leadership can create and generate the work spirit, the wish to cooperate." 

arthur e. imperatore 

"The secret to business is to know something that nobody else knows." 

aristotle onassis 

"If the profession you have chosen has some unexpected inconveniences, console yourself that no profession is without them, and that all of the perplexisties of business are softness compared with the vacancy of idleness." 

samuel johnson 

"A messge for businessmen: Whatever happens, never happens by itself." 

sally rand 

"Excellent firms don't believe in excellence - only in constant improvement and constant change." 

tom peters 

"The smaller the role of marketing, the greater the possiblity that the firm its marketing activities on a project, crisis, and fragmented basis." 

joel r. evans 

"Doing business without advertising is like winking at a girl inthe dark. You know what you are doing, but nobody else does." 

stuart henderson britt 

"A good manager is a man who isn't worried about his own career but rather the careers of those who work for him. . . . Don't worry about yourself. Take care of those who work for you and you'll float to greatness on their achievements." 

h.s.m.burns 

"Let a man practice a profession which he best knows." 

cicero, c. 50 b. c. 

"Few people do business well who do nothing else." 

lord chesterfield 

"If you have a job without aggravations, you don't have a job." 

malcolm forbes 

"The worst crime against working people is a company which fails to operate at a profit." 

samuel gompers 

"Without the element of uncertainty, the bringing off of even the greatest business triumph would be a dull, routine, and eminently unsatisfying affair." 

j. paul getty 

"Being in your own business is working 80 hours a week so that you can avoid working 40 hours a week for someone else." 

ramona e.f. arnett 

". . . courtesy is as important within an organization as in dealing with outsiders." 

swift and company 

"You can close more business in two months by becoming interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get people interested in you." 

dale carnegie 

"Keep thy shop and thy shop will keep thee." 

benjamin franklin 

"You never get promoted when no one else knows your current job. The best basis for beind advanced is to organize yourself out of every job you are put into. Most people are advanced because they are pushed up by the people underneath them rather than pulled up by the top." 

donald david 

"We have witnessed in modern business the submergence of the individual within the organization, and yet the increase to an extraordinary degree of the power of the individual who happens to control the organization. Most men are individuals no longer so far as their business, its activities, or its moralities are concerned. They are not units but fractions." 

woodrow wilson 

"Education is one of the keys to survival for large corporations in the remaining few years of the twentieth century. We are in transition from an industrial economy to a post-industrial economy where more people are involdved in managing information than in producing goods." 

gordon f. macfarlane 

"I encourage boldness because the danger of our seniority and pension plans tempt a young man to settle in a rut and named security ratherthan find his own rainbow." 

conrad hilton 

"The way a young man spends his evenings is a part of that thin area between success and failure." 

robert r. young 

"The phenomenon I refer to . . . is the tidal wave of craving for convenience that is sweeping over America. Today convenience is the success factor of just about every type of product and service that is showing steady growth." 

charles mortimer 

"Creativity is our single product. And heaven help the agency management that does not recognize that fact of life. They may wind up as unemployed as Zeppelin pilots." 

ernest a. jones 

"The only thing that matters is caring, deep caring . . . Be the man or the woman you have it in you to be - and you won't be false to Main Street. 

jean rindlaub 

"The growth of bigness has resulted in ruthless sacrifieces of human values. The disappearance of free enterprise has submerged the individual in the impersonal corporation. When a nation of shopkeepers is transformed into a nation of clerks, enormous spiritual sacrifices are made." 

william o. douglas 

"Business more than any other occupation is a continual dealing with the future; it is a continual calculation, an instinctive exercise in foresight." 

henry r. luce 

"Your mental health will be better if you have lots of fun outside of that office." 

dr. william menninger 

"Do not let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do." 

john wooden 

"Never tell people how to do things. Tell them what to do and they will surprise you with their ingenuity." 

george s. patton 

"You are only as good as the people you hire." 

ray kroc

----------


## Zanë Kosove

*QUOTES ON WORK*

Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work." 
thomas edison 

"drudgery is doing under strain what you don't now enjoy and for no end that you can now appreciate." 

richard c. cabot 

"every man's work is a portrait of himself." 

anonymous 

"far and away the best prize that life offers is the chance to work hard at work worth doing." 

theodore roosevelt 

"genius is one percent inspiration and 99 percent perspiration." 

thomas alva edison 

"the highest reward for a man's toil is not what he gets for it but what he becomes by it." 

john ruskin 

"he that would have fruit must climb the tree." 

thomas fuller 

"if you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them." 

henry david thoreau 

"when I was a young man I observed that nine out of ten things I did were failures. I didn't want to be a failure, so I did ten times more work." 

george bernard shaw 

"nothing is really work unless you would rather be doing something else." 

sir james barrie 

"the reward of a thing well done is to have done it." 

ralph waldo emerson 

"my father taught me to work, but he did not teach me to love it." 

abraham lincoln 

"well done is better is than well said." 

benjamin franklin 

"trouble is only opportunity in work clothes." 

henry j. kaiser 

".....getting ready is the secret of success." 

henry ford 

"the world stands aside to let anyone pass who knows where he is going." 

david starr jordan 

"where our work is, there let our joy be." 

tertullian, c.220 

"I think that what happens early on in life is that at a certain age one stands still and stagnates." 

t.s.eliot 

"behold the turtle. He only make progress when he sticks his neck out." 

james bryant conant 

"a life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable but more useful than a life spent doing nothing." 

george bernard shaw 

"make haste slowly." 

proverb 

"the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." 

lao tsu 

"happiness consists in activity...... it is a running stream, not a stagnant pool" 

john mason good 

"... work well-done does good to the man who does it." 

george s. clason 

"give the best you have to the highest you know... and do it now." 

ralph w. sockman 

"work is the greatest thing in the world. So we should save some of it for tomorrow." 

don herold 

"the art of writing is the art of applying the seat of the pants to the seat of the chair." 

mary heaton vorse 

"nothing is particularly hard if you divide it into small jobs." 

henry ford 

"you can't build a reputation on what you are 'going' to do." 

henry ford

----------


## Zanë Kosove

*INTEGRITY*

"We can't put our faults behind us until we face them." 

"Father taught us that opportunity and responsibility go hand in hand. I think we all act on that principle; on the basic human impulse that makes a man want to make the best of what's in him and what's been given him." 

laurence rockefeller 

"How many cares one loses when one decides not to be something, but to be someone." 

"coco" chanel 

"All that is essential for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." 

edmund burke 

"The measure of a man's real character is what he would do if he knew he would never be found out." 

rhomas macaulay 

". . . of those to whom much is given, much is required." 

john f. kennedy 

"The herd may graze where it pleases or stampede where it pleases, but he who lives the adventurous life will remain unafraid when he finds himself alone." 

raymond b. fosdick 

"This above all: to thine own self be true, 
And it must follow, as the night the day, 
Thou canst not then be false to any man." 
william shakespeare 

"Let unswerving integrity ever be your watchword." 

bernard baruch 

"I do not pray for success. I ask for faithfulness." 

mother theresa 

"Beloved Pan, and all ye other gods who haunt this place, give me beauty in the inward soul; and may the outward and inward be at one." 

socrates 

"Do something for somebody every day for which you do not get paid." 

albert schweitzer 

"Our humanity were a poor thing were it not for the divinity that stirs within us." 

francis bacon 

"Let then our first act every morning be to make the following resolve for the day: I shall not fear anyone on earth. I shall fear only God. I shall not bear ill will toward anyone. I shall not submit to injustice from anyone. I shall conquer untruth by truth. And in resisting untruth I shall put up with all suffering." 

mahatma gandhi 

"Men are valued, not for what they are, but for what they seem to be." 

e. g. bulwer-lytton, 1840 

"Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power." 

abraham lincoln 

"The more he talked of his honor the faster we counted our spoons." 

ralph waldo emerson 

"A man has made at least a start on discovering the meaning of human life when he plants shade trees under which he knows full well he will never sit." 

elton trueblood 

"Heaven will be inherited by every man who has heaven in his soul." 

confucius 

"The farther a man knows himself to be from perfection, the nearer he is to it." 

gerard groote 

"Courage is the first of human qualities because it is the quality which guarantees all the others." 

winston churchill 

"The anger of a good man lasts an instant; that of a meddler two hours; that of a base man a day and a night; and that of a great sinner until death." 

sanskrit proverb 

"The size of a man can be measured by the size of things that makes him angry." 

j. kenfield morley 

"Beautiful thoughts hardly bring us to God until they are acted upon. No one can have a true idea of right until he does it." 

william r. inge 

"So long as a man is angry he can't be in the right." 

chinese proverb 

"The best way to break a habit is to drop it." 

bartig 

"Conviction is worthless unless it is converted into conduct." 

thomas carlyle 

"The workshop of character is everyday life. The uneventful and commonplace hour is where the battle is lost or won." 

maltbie d. babcock 

"Courage is an inner resolution to go forward in spite of obstacles and frightening situations. We must constantly build dykes of courage to hold back the flood of fear." 

martin luther king, jr. 

"No man is free who is not master of himself." 

epictetus 

"The ablest man I ever met is the man you think you are." 

franklin d. roosevelt 

"When it comes to giving, some people stop at nothing." 

sheetz 

"As for my own part, when I am employed in serving others I do not look upon myself as conferring favors but paying debts." 

benjamin franklin 

"A good example is the best sermon." 

herbert j. taylor 

"Anger is never without a reason, but seldom with a good one." 

benjamin franklin 

". . . 'tis better to suffer wrong than do it." 

thomas fuller 

"Character is the total of thousands of small daily strivings to live up to the best that is in us. Character is the final decision to reject whatever is demeaning to oneself or to others and with confidence and honesty to choose the right." 

arthur g. trudeau 

"The question is not what man can scorn, or disparage, or find fault with, but what he can love, and value, and appreciate." 

john ruskin 

"Youth is not entirely a time of life; it is a state of mind. You are as young as your faith, as old as your doubt; as young as your self-confidence, as old as your fear; as young as your hope, as old as your despair." 

douglas macarthur 

"Always fall in with what you're asked to accept. Take what is given, and make it over your way. My aim in life has always been to hold my own with whatever's going. Not against: with." 

robert frost 

"Blessed are those who can give without remembering and take without forgetting." 

elizabeth bibesco 

"Gratitude is not only the greatest of virtues, but the parent of all others." 

cicero, 54 b. c. 

"Life is an exciting business and most exciting when it is lived for others." 

helen keller 

"There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest." 

elie wiesel 

"The entire object of true education is to make people not merely to do the right things, but to enjoy them." 

john ruskin 

"Civilization is just a slow process of learning to be kind." 

charles l. lucas 

"The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong . . . Hatred can be overcome only by love." 

mahatma gandhi 

"When a man blames others for his failures, it's a good idea to credit others with his successes." 

howard w. newton 

"A gentleman is one who thinks more of other people's feelings than his own rights; and more of other people's rights than of his own feeling." 

matthew henry buckham 

"Men show their characters I nothing more clearly than in what they think laughable." 

goethe 

"I have four things to learn in life; To think clearly without hurry or confusion; To love everybody sincerely; To act in everything with the highest motives; To trust in God unhesitatingly." 

albert schweitzer 

"It is a grand mistake to think of being great without goodness; and I pronounce it as certain that there was never yet a truly great man that was not at the same time truly virtuous." 

benjamin franklin 

"A man can stand a lot as long as he can stand himself. He can live without hope, without friends, without books, even without music, as long as he can listen to his own thoughts." 

axel munthe 

"Too frequently I find that a person's morality is a code by which he believes others should perform toward him, rather than a code guiding his behavior toward others. It is our actual day-to-day behavior that determines and defines our morality." 

"If a man be gracious, and courteous to strangers, it shows he is a citizen of the world. . . " 

sir francis bacon, 1597 

"The roots of responsibility run out to the ends of the earth and we can no more isolate our consciences fro world issues than we can fence off our oyster beds from the tides of the ocean." 

ralph w. sockman 

"The art of being yourself at your best is the art of unfolding your personality into the man you want to be . . . Be gentle with yourself, learn to love yourself, to forgive yourself, for only as we have the right attitude toward ourselves can we have the right attitude toward others." 

wilfred peterson 

"Non-violence and truth are inseparable and presuppose one another. There is no god higher than truth." 

mahatma gandhi 

"There are those who give little of the much they have - and they give it for recognition and their hidden desire makes their gifts unwholesome. 

And there are those who have little and give it all. 

These are the believers in life and the bounty of life, and their coffers is never empty. 

There are those who give and know not pain in giving, nor do they seep joy, nor give with mindfulness of virtue; They five as in yonder valley the myrtle breathes its fragrance into space. Through the hands of such as these God speaks, and from behind their eyes He smiles upon the earth." 

kahlil gibran 

"I believe that man will not merely endure: he will prevail. He is immortal, not because he alone among creatures has an inexhaustible voice, but because he has a soul, a spirit capable of compassion and sacrifice and endurance." 

william faulkner 

"My kind of loyalty was loyalty to one's country, not to its institutions or its office-holders." 

mark twain 

" . . . in about the same degree as you are helpful, you will be happy." 

karl reiland 

"Ask not what your country can do for you, but rather what you can do for your country." 

marcus tullius cicero 

roman orator and statesman, 63 b. c. 

"Self-respect cannot be hunted. It cannot be purchased. It is never for sale. It cannot be fabricated out of public relations. It comes to us when we are alone, in quiet moments, in quiet places, when we suddenly realize that, knowing the good, we have done it; knowing the beautiful we have serve it; knowing the truth, we have spoken it." 

noel coward 

"To let be bound by duty from the moment you see it approaching is a part of the integrity that alone justifies responsibility." 

dag hammarskjold 

"The foundation of morality is to have done, once and for all, with lying." 

t. b. huxley 

"The strongest man in the world is he who stands alone." 

henrik ibsen 

"Happy is he who has finished the labors of life." 

euripedes, 5th century b. c. 

"Rare is the person who can weigh the faults of others without his thumb on the scale." 

byron langfeld 

"The most difficult thing in the world is to know how to do a thing and to watch someone else doing it wrong, without commenting." 

t. h. white 

"Life is what we are alive to. To be alive only to appetite, pleasure, pride, money-making, and not to goodness, kindness, purity love, history, poetry, music, flowers, stars, God, and eternal hope is to be all but dead." 

maltbie d. babcock

----------


## Zanë Kosove

For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.  For lovely eyes, seek
out the good in people.  For a slim figure, share your food with the
hungry.  For beautiful hair, let a child run his or her fingers
through it once a day.	For poise, walk with the knowledge that
you'll never walk alone.  

-- Audrey Hepburn

----------


## Zanë Kosove

"Books and friends should be few but good."
- Anon.

"Have no friends not equal to yourself."
- Confucius

"The best teachers of humanity are the lives of great men."
- Charles H. Fowler

"Learn to see in another's calamity the ills which you should avoid."
- Publilius Syrus

----------


## Zanë Kosove

"You can stand tall without standing on someone. You can be a victor without having victims."
--Harriet Wood

"Fear not that thy life shall come to an end, but rather that it shall ever have a beginning."
--Cardinal Newman

"He that has energy enough to root out a vice should go further, and try to plant a virtue in its place."
--Charles Caleb Colton

----------


## Zanë Kosove

"The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life." 
--Muhammad Ali 

"The tragedy of life is not that it ends so soon, but that we wait so long to begin it." 
--Anon

"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." 
--Aristotle

"From what we get, we can make a living; what we give, however, makes a life." 
--Arthur Ashe 

"The most exciting phrase to hear in science, the one that heralds the most discoveries, is not 'Eureka!' (I found it!) but 'That's funny...'" 
--Isaac Asimov 

"Here is the test to find whether your mission on earth is finished. If you're alive, it isn't." 
--Richard Bach 

"In order to live free and happily you must sacrifice boredom. It is not always an easy sacrifice." 
--Richard Bach 

"People seldom refuse help, if one offers it in the right way." 
--A. C. Benson 

"'Tis nobler to lose honor to save the lives of men than 'tis to gain honor by taking them." 
--David Borenstein 

"If you can't return a favor, pass it on." 
--Louise Brown 

"We are what we think. All that we are arises with our thoughts. With our thoughts, we make the world." 
--Buddha

"To live a pure unselfish life, one must count nothing as one's own in the midst of abundance." 
--Buddha 

"Our sorrows and wounds are healed only when we touch them with compassion."  
--Buddha

"Inner freedom is not guided by our efforts; it comes from seeing what is true."  
--Buddha

"How far you go in life depends on your being tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant of the weak and strong. Because someday in your life you will have been all of these." 
--George Washington Carver 

"If life were fair, Dan Quayle would be making a living asking 'Do you want fries with that?'" 
--John Cleese 

"There are two types of people -- those who come into a room and say, Well, here I am! and those who come in and say, Ah, there you are." 
--Frederick L Collins 

"You may be deceived if you trust too much, but you will live in torment if you do not trust enough." 
--Frank Crane 

"Without a sense of caring, there can be no sense of community." 
--Anthony J. DAngelo

"This is my simple religion. There is no need for temples; no need for complicated philosophy. Our own brain, our own heart is our temple; the philosophy is kindness." 
--Dalai Lama 

"It is not enough to have a good mind; the main thing is to use it well." 
--Rene Descartes 

"Minds are like parachutes; they work best when open." 
--Lord Thomas Dewar 

"Reality is that which refuses to go away when I stop believing in it." 
--Phillip K. **** 

"Never judge a book by its movie." 
--J.W. Eagan 

"He who joyfully marches in rank and file has already earned my contempt. He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice." 
--Albert Einstein 

"It is one of the most beautiful compensations of life, that no man can sincerely try to help another without helping himself." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson

"What you do speaks so loudly that I cannot hear what you say." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson 

"Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson 

"To laugh often and much; to win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children; to earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends; to appreciate beauty, to find the best in others; to leave the world a little better; whether by a healthy child, a garden patch or a redeemed social condition; to know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived. This is the meaning of success." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson

"All life is an experiment." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson

"It is not length of life, but depth of life." 
--Ralph Waldo Emerson 

"The test of a first-fate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in mind at the same time and still retain the ability to function. One should, for example, be able to see that things are hopeless and yet be determined to make them otherwise." 
--F. Scott Fitzgerald 

"The last of the human freedoms is to choose one's attitudes." 
--Victor Frankl 

"The Constitution only gives people the right to pursue happiness. You have to catch it yourself." 
--Ben Franklin 

"Two roads diverged in a wood and I -- I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference." 
--Robert Frost 

"An eye for eye only ends up making the whole world blind." 
--Mahatma Gandhi

"Freedom is not worth having if it does not include the freedom to make mistakes." 
--Mahatma Gandhi 

"Live as if your were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever." 
--Mahatma Gandhi 

"You must be the change you wish to see in the world." 
--Mahatma Gandhi

"If the aborigine drafted an IQ test, all of Western civilization would presumably flunk it." 
--Stanley Garn 

"Believe those who are seeking the truth. Doubt those who find it." 
--Andre Gide 

"The world is so empty if one thinks only of mountains, rivers and cities; but to know someone here and there who thinks and feels with us, and though distant, is close to us in spirit - this makes the earth for us an inhabited garden." 
--Goethe

"We all of us need assistance. Those who sustain others themselves want to be sustained." 
--Maurice Hulst 

"Consistency is contrary to nature, contrary to life. The only completely consistent people are dead." 
--Aldous Huxley 

"There's only one corner of the universe you can be certain of improving, and that's your own self." 
--Aldous Huxley 

"Ideologies separate us. Dreams and anguish bring us together." 
--Eugene Ionesco 

"Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact." 
--William James 

"Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to an understanding of ourselves." 
--Carl Jung

"As far as we can discern, the sole purpose of human existence is to kindle a light of meaning in the darkness of mere being." 
--Carl Jung 

"The pendulum of the mind alternates between sense and nonsense, not between right and wrong." 
--Carl Jung 

"When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us." 
--Helen Keller 

"If a free society cannot help the many who are poor, it cannot save the few who are rich." 
--John F Kennedy

"People demand freedom of speech as a compensation for the freedom of thought which they seldom use." 
--Kierkegaard

"Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere." 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"Life's most urgent question is: what are you doing for others?" 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"Hatred paralyzes life; love releases it. Hatred confuses life; love harmonizes it. Hatred darkens life; love illuminates it." 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy." 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"Now, I say to you today my friends, even though we face the difficulties of today and tomorrow, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream. I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: - 'We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal.'" 
--Martin Luther King, Jr.

"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools." 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"I have a dream, that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. I have a dream today!" 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that." 
--Martin Luther King, Jr. 

"Know the masculine, keep to the feminine." 
--Lao-Tzu 

"When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete, everybody will respect you." 
--Lao-Tzu 

"All we are saying is give peace a chance." 
--John Lennon 

"Life is what happens while you are making other plans." 
--John Lennon 

"You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one." 
--John Lennon

"The wise man doesn't give the right answers, he poses the right questions." 
--Claude Levi-Strauss 

"Fourscore and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal." 
--Abraham Lincoln 

"Get up, stand up Stand up for your rights Get up, stand up Never give up the fight." 
--Bob Marley 

"We must use time wisely and forever realize that the time is always ripe to do right." 
--Nelson Mendela 

"One of the advantages of being disorderly is that one is constantly making exciting discoveries." 
--A. A. Milne 

"I am always doing that which I can not do, in order that I may learn how to do it." 
--Pablo Picasso 

"Thinking: The talking of the soul with itself." 
--Plato

"Everything has been figured out except how to live." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre 

"I love mankind; it's people I can't stand." 
--Charles Schultz 

"Truth has no special time of its own. Its hour is now -- always." 
--Albert Schweitzer

"Happiness is nothing more than good health and a bad memory." 
--Albert Schweitzer 

"I don't know what your destiny will be, but one thing I know: the only ones among you who will be really happy are those who have sought and found how to serve." 
--Albert Schweitzer 

"In everyone's life, at some time, our inner fire goes out. It is then burst into flame by an encounter with another human being. We should all be thankful for those people who rekindle the inner spirit." 
--Albert Schweitzer 

"The joy that isn't shared dies young." 
--Anne Sexton 

"This above all; to thine own self be true." 
--William Shakespeare 

"If we don't change, we don't grow. If we don't grow, we aren't really living." 
--Gail Sheehy

"Wisdom begins in wonder." 
--Socrates

"Fear less, hope more;
Whine less, breathe more;
Talk less, say more;
Hate less, love more;
And all good things are yours." 
--Swedish Proverb 

"Experience is what you get when you don't get what you want." 
--Dan Stanford 

"The journey is the reward." 
--Taoist Saying 

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
--Henry David Thoreau 

"Let us not look back in anger, nor forward in fear, but around in awareness." 
--James Thurber 

"Let us overthrow the totems, break the taboos. Or better, let us consider them cancelled. Coldly, let us be intelligent." 
--Pierre Trudeau 

"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it's time to pause and reflect." 
--Mark Twain 

"If it is to be, it is up to me." 
--Unknown 

"Man is free at the moment he wishes to be." 
--Voltaire

"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go." 
--Oscar Wilde 

"It is better to die on your feet than to live on your knees!" 
--Emiliano Zapata 

"You can complain because roses have thorns, or you can rejoice because thorns have roses." 
--Ziggy

----------

